#ubuntu-zh 2011-04-21
<Michael_China> Hello
<Michael_China> Is there anyone in here?
#ubuntu-zh 2012-04-17
<Sam___> Hello everyone
#ubuntu-zh 2014-04-19
<hunter_user> 试试能不能发中文 
